# Spinal cord stimulation electrode placement : Failed ?



## Justarose (Mar 4, 2010)

Can anyone help with how to bill this ...hate to lose anything by using the wrong modifier if any at all ...

Doc put the placement in ...but it would not stay where planted ...he had Medtronic rep test the leads ...decided to remove and persue other options 

If I use 63650 for implantation ...it was then removed ?



Any advice 

Thanks !


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 5, 2010)

I would bill for the implantation.  You can't bill for the removal anyway because it is global.  If your doc performed reduced services you can append 52 and if your doc discontinued before finishing you can append 53.   Hope this helps.


----------

